
Namebench: Google’s 20% Project To Find The Fastest DNS Server - azharcs
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/01/namebench-google-dns/
======
azharcs
direct link to namebench: <http://code.google.com/p/namebench/>

------
wendroid
143% Faster than your current primary DNS server

Yep, that'll do me ! I'm use dnrd <http://dnrd.sourceforge.net/> caching DNS

So I plugged in the fatsest three servers from the returned list and ran it
again : 399% Faster than your current primary DNS server

dnrd is slowing me down !

I did some tweaking and got it better but still dnrd using the fastest servers
is slower overall but I guess it's not getting to do any caching.

Also namebench identifies errors and hijacking so fully recommended.

